# Debbie Reynolds passes away...



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Debbie Reynolds mother to Carrie Fisher has now also passed away. Many think it is directly because she could not deal with the loss of her daughter.
Such a loss to the Hollywood community.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

No words, this is so sad, but I do understand.


----------

